

Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup - WebTiles (requires WebSockets) - tung
https://tiles.crawl.develz.org/

======
tung
Submitter, but not author, here.

For the uninitiated, Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup is a roguelike that allows
online watching and play, but until now, only in ASCII via SSH/Telnet. The
submission is a WebSockets browser-based tiles interface for online watching
and playing; click on a name to watch a game in progress.

Blog post here: [http://crawl.develz.org/wordpress/webtiles-and-online-
player...](http://crawl.develz.org/wordpress/webtiles-and-online-player-
status)

